# I want a cat/s



## Skin (Dec 10, 2009)

Where do I go to get a cat?
Anyone got a cat that needs a home?
Anyone got any advice about getting a cat?
I could google. But I'd rather Urban.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 10, 2009)

What happened to the last pets you had? I thought they grew rather attached to you?


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2009)

You can have mine if you want. She's 12 and she throws up pretty much every day.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeh, I'd get rid of the crabs first


----------



## Skin (Dec 10, 2009)

Crabs are dropping off onto my keyboard as I type.
Not sure I want a full time vomiter as a pet. Already have a couple as friends
So where do I get some 
PUSSY?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Are you serious? Cuz if you are I can help you. My net connection is FUCKEDUP!!!!!1111111 at the moment but will give furhter info later. Mine is Wlesh but currently in London - go halves on the train fare and I'll bring her up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Is Cindy


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2009)

Cats Protection League, RSPCA centres, try googling 'animal rescue bristol', there must be loads about down your way.

Kitties are nice  I want one too. Two?


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is Cindy



is gigantifeet cat with NO EYES


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

I want/need her to go to a good home. She is a lovely cat but a cat doesn't suit my lifestyle  She's a bit old but not scraggy and is friendly and affectionate. I can PM her back story if...if you're serious.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Callie said:


> is gigantifeet cat with NO EYES



She is totally black! When she's awake it's two green dots at the front, one pink dot at the back. When she's asleep it's just one pink dot at the back 

Skin: didn't we exchange PMs ages ago about you talking to an awld fella in your ends?


----------



## Skin (Dec 10, 2009)

oooooooooooooooo
How old is she?
Can I have bigger pics?
Is she people friendly or shy?
How much is a ticket from London?


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2009)

My friend got one from a place called Bristol & Wales Cat Rescue. None of the others would let her have one because she doesn't have a catflap.

http://www.bristolandwalescatrescue.com/


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She is totally black! When she's awake it's two green dots at the front, one pink dot at the back. When she's asleep it's just one pink dot at the back
> 
> *Skin: didn't we exchange PMs ages ago about you talking to an awld fella in your ends?*



What has *that* got to do with pink dots?


oh.


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> My friend got one from a place called Bristol & Wales Cat Rescue. None of the others would let her have one because she doesn't have a catflap.
> 
> http://www.bristolandwalescatrescue.com/



Was she at work all day? I know most rescue places won't let you take a cat if you are out at work all day.


----------



## Skin (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Skin: didn't we exchange PMs ages ago about you talking to an awld fella in your ends?



We did


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2009)

Callie said:


> Was she at work all day? I know most rescue places won't let you take a cat if you are out at work all day.



She works shifts, and has a husband and three kids. So it wouldn't have been lonely or on it's own that much.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

She was born in August 1995  
She is very friendly and mellow and loves a lap and a tickle. You can stroke her quite firmly, like a dog. She loves it.


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2009)

heh no nose either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Callie said:


> What has *that* got to do with pink dots?
> 
> 
> oh.



Oh, stop it 

I was just trying to place Skin. And I has placed him as the kind of chap who will have a conversation and cuppa with someone who used to live in his block because he is a lovely, friendly and mellow man. Just the sort what Cindy would like


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Did you get the PM Skin?

My connection has GONE MAD and is ANNOYING at the moment


----------



## Skin (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, stop it
> 
> I was just trying to place Skin. And I has placed him as the kind of chap who will have a conversation and cuppa with someone who used to live in his block because he is a lovely, friendly and mellow man. Just the sort what Cindy would like



Used to live in my block? 
Not got a message yet.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 10, 2009)

Callie said:


> Was she at work all day? I know most rescue places won't let you take a cat if you are out at work all day.



Really?

The RSPCA didnt think it was too much of a problem with mine........ I didnt have a cat flap either....

I do have a catflap now, but i still work pretty long hours.....


----------



## tendril (Dec 10, 2009)

I too would like a cat. One of these actually


----------



## wiskey (Dec 12, 2009)

1,000 cats and dogs abandoned in Bristol


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

tendril said:


> I too would like a cat. One of these actually



Beautiful! I do love tabbies. That one looks like a proper bruiser, I reckon he wouldn't be scared of my neighbour's cats.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2009)

Animals are a big responsibility.

I had cats in the days when I never took a holiday - even a weekend ...


----------



## Tacita (Dec 13, 2009)

tendril said:


> I too would like a cat. One of these actually



gorgeous but I could never get a cat from a breeder


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 13, 2009)

,


----------

